# Oh gosh! I think I found him...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

well he sounds perfect!! good luck!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovely boy. Good luck!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

He sounds wonderful and he is cute to boot! I hope you are approved to adopt him!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Duke


----------



## mackenziesdad (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the name! Hope it works out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AdoptagoldenAtlanta is good group. Good luck adopting the one you want, but don't be discouraged if he's already adopted - they will have others that fit your family!


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! I was looking at the other dogs they have that are available, too. I wish they were closer to me!!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope he's still there!! I could have written that whole story about Cops - down to getting their own leash!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

he sounds great! hope everything works out!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope it works out for you. Sometimes getting a dog through a rescue is a longer process than you would hope for. Never give up hope though. They're so busy, so if you don't hear back right away, keep trying. I've heard good things about them. Maybe they will see you and your family as the perfect fit if he's still available.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hey girl,
Capt Morgan is very handsome. I talked to Kathy at the rescue today and she said they have several more dogs coming in to the rescue and they will be posting them to the website. Good luck with whichever one you get.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Go for it!!!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome guy! Good luck.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

He sounds wonderful!!! He sounds a lot like the dog I am fostering right now, so he MUST be wonderful!! I'll say a prayer for you!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh he really does sound perfect - the toy thing... hey - if you have younger children that's what baby gates are for - we still have one across my 6 year old's room - Griff is only allowed in when it is completely picked up and neat.

Best wishes - if it is meant to be.. it will.


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey - thanks Carol!! 

The toy thing isn't a big deal - it's more of a joke around our house. Our kids are all teenagers and they are all mine from before hubs so he hasn't been around little kids etc...but Copper has a whole toy box and there is ALWAYS at least a dozen laying around the floor. Hubs has tried to teach him to put them back up...but it only worked once  

Thanks again everyone for the good thoughts...if not for the Capt. then for another that will be Copper's forever friend!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would love a dog like that. At least someone would pick up after themself....lol

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Looks good to me go for it and Good Luck!_


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I live in Atlanta and have a friend that volunteers for Adopt A Golden here. It is a good organization. Sounds like a good fit for you!!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good luck in bringing Captain Morgan, or another lucky golden, home soon!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

AGA is a wonderful organization!! 

That's where, in August of 2006, we got our wonderful couple...Chance (the Newf) and his sidekick Lucy (the purebred Toller who everyone thought was a poorly bred Golden).

They were are pair I heard about on a Newf List....and needed to be homed together. We applied and they were on the phone with our Vet(s) and references the next morning. Jacques was on his way to get them that afternoon. He drove to GA.....well almost. 

A friend who lives in Atlanta and now helps out with AGA, picked them up and met Jacques on the SC line with them. That was almost two years ago.

Best of luck to you. I hope all goes as well for you as it did for us. Capt Morgan sounds like a wonderful boy!!

PS....Since you're a new member, I thought I'd post some pics of Chance and Lucy for you. (Sorry I can't help myself...they are SUCH sweet sweet babies. We thank AGA every day for trusting us with them)

Lucy and Chance at the Vet while still in the care of AGA (a few days before we got them). Notice their LONG ear hair/feet hair and his totally hairless raw skin neck area? The Vets did what they could, but these two were a matted mess when they got them:










One year later:










Same picture on the cover of a Borders/Waldenbooks Rescue Book:










Lucy Aug 2007










Chance


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ardeagol*

Ardeagold:

Lucy and Chance are a GORGEOUS COUPLE!

Bless you for giving them a loving home and I feel the same way about my rescued dogs-I am grateful that Samoyed Rescue and Golden Retriever Rescue trusted Ken and I with our babies!!!


----------



## daisy (Feb 22, 2008)

They are beautiful!!! Thank you so much for sharing...


----------

